# Alienware 15 neue Grafikkarte wird gesucht!



## chuiii (2. Januar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

für meinen Laptop Alienware 15, suche ich eine neue Grafikkarte die ich selber einbauen will. Ich brauche einen Vorschlag/Liste, welche Grafikarten von nvidia Geforce zurzeit für mein Laptop möglich ist. Leider finde irgendwie keine Informationen, welche Grafikkarte mit meinem Laptop noch kompatibel sind.

Hier die Eckdaten vom Laptop:

*Prozessor*

 *Prozessor :*
 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4710HQ CPU @ 2.50GHz
 *Taktfrequenz :*
 2.5Ghz
 *Größe des				L2-Cache :*
 256


*Arbeitsspeicher*

 *Verfügbarer				Arbeitsspeicher :*
 52.60%
 *Größe der				Auslagerungsdatei :*
 9,997.4MB
 *Verfügbare				Auslagerungsdatei :*
 98.41%
 *Virtueller				Speicher :*
 9,997.4MB
 *Verfügbarer				virtueller Speicher :*
 49.39%
 *JDIMM1 :*
 4,096.0MB
 *JDIMM2 :*
 4,096.0MB


*Netzwerk-Controller*

 *Adapter*
 Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
 Killer E2200 Gigabit Ethernet Controller
 

*Massenspeicher*

 *Laufwerk :*
 C:
 *Massenspeicher				:*
 3
 *Laufwerksgröße				:*
 931.0GB
 *Gesamter				verfügbarer Speicherplatz :*
 789.5GB
 *Verwendeter				Speicherplatz :*
 141.5GB


*Hardware*

 *Festplattenlaufwerke*
 WDC WD10JPVX-75JC3T0


 
 *Adapter				anzeigen


*
 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M
 Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600
 
 
 *Tastaturen,				Mäuse und Zeigegeräte*
 

Touchpad
 HID-compliant mouse
 
 
 *Monitore*
 Standardmonitor
 Generic PnP Monitor
 
 
 *Soundgeräte*
 NVIDIA Virtual Audio Device (Wave				Extensible) (WDM)
 Sound Blaster Recon3Di
 
 


Gruß Chuiii


----------



## Bonkic (2. Januar 2021)

ich denke, da wirst du leider überhaupt nichts aufrüsten können.

einzige möglichkeit, auf mehr grafikleistung zu kommen, wäre ein externes gpu-dock. 
alienware hat da so weit ich weiß sogar was eigenes im angebot.
wirklich portabel wär das ganze dann natürlich nicht mehr und zudem wohl auch ziemlich kostspielig (je nach gewählter grafikkarte natürlich).


----------



## Spiritogre (2. Januar 2021)

Man kann bei Notebooks die Grafikkarte nicht tauschen, dass weiß man eigentlich vorher, bevor man sich für ein Notebook anstelle eines Laptops entscheidet. 
Tatsächlich bietet oder bot Alienware wohl einen Graphics Amplifier an, der allerdings nicht in Deutschland erhältlich ist und direkt in den USA bestellt werden muss: https://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/alienware-graphics-amplifier/apd/452-bcfe/gaming

Das Gerät kostet 230 Dollar OHNE Grafikkarte. D.h. du wirst dann etwa 300 Euro inkl. Zoll etc. zahlen müssen und noch mal ca. 500 Euro für eine vernünftige Grafikkarte dazu. Lohnt sich meiner Ansicht nach überhaupt nicht. Dann lieber einen neuen Desktop PC oder ein neues Notebook kaufen.


----------



## chuiii (2. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Wieso sollte ich die Karte im Laptop nicht austauschen können? Das ist doch keine festverbaute Mainboardkarte. Das ist doch nur eine eingesteckte Grafikkarte.

Abgesehen ohne externen Grafikkartenverstärker, gibt es nicht ein eine Grafikkarte die dasvorherige Modelablösen kann?  Kostenfrage ist erstmal nicht wichtig.

Ich habe mir das Gerät für Berufliche zwecke  gekauft,nur leider macht der auch jetzt langsam nicht mehr alles mit.

Gruß Chuiii


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (2. Januar 2021)

Also mir wird eine RTX 2080  8 GB *mobile* für 699 Euro bei Ebay angezeigt...mal nachgesehen ???


----------



## chuiii (2. Januar 2021)

Muss ich nicht bei der GTX Reihe bleiben??
Welche Karten hätte ich zur Verfügung, weil ich meine nicht jede passt rein oder doch??


----------



## Spiritogre (2. Januar 2021)

chuiii schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> Wieso sollte ich die Karte im Laptop nicht austauschen können? Das ist doch keine festverbaute Mainboardkarte. Das ist doch nur eine eingesteckte Grafikkarte.
> 
> Abgesehen ohne externen Grafikkartenverstärker, gibt es nicht ein eine Grafikkarte die dasvorherige Modelablösen kann?  Kostenfrage ist erstmal nicht wichtig.



Laut Datenblatt ist das eine GF GTX 970m also schon der Mobilchip und es steht nur was von Graphics Amplifier Anschluss. Also für mich klingt das nach auf Board verlötetem Chip. 
Bei Notebookcheck.com, das einen Test von dem Laptop hat: https://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Alienware-15-Notebook.135851.0.html, steht auch nur was von Graphics Amplifier wenn man eine schnellere Grafikkarte will. 

Dass sich GPUs in Notebooks tauschen ließen war mal so um 2005 herum ein kleines Ding, hat sich aber nicht durchgesetzt. Notebooks wurden danach immer kleiner und leichter und für eine richtige Grafikkarte ist weder Platz noch vernünftige Kühlung möglich.

Auch eine Suche nach Alienware 15 MXM brachte nur Antworten zu Tage, dass das Gerät keine steckbare Karte hat. Generell habe ich bei der Suche nach MXM nur Grafikkarten aber keine passenden Notebooks dafür gefunden, was zugegeben ein wenig seltsam ist.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2021)

chuiii schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> Wieso sollte ich die Karte im Laptop nicht austauschen können? Das ist doch keine festverbaute Mainboardkarte. Das ist doch nur eine eingesteckte Grafikkarte.


 Es sind spezielle Module, die nichts mit einer normalen Grafikkarte zu tun haben - sonst müsste das Notebook ja allein bei dem Tastatur-Gehäuseteil mindestens 6-7cm dick sein, weil eine moderne HALBwegs potente Grafikkarte mit Kühler mindestens 4,5cm dick ist. 

Diese Module sind aber nicht genormt, und sehr oft werden sie vom Notebook-Hersteller dann auch festgelötet. Es sind auch nicht immer "Steckplätze", was auch ein Grund fürs verlöten ist. Zudem ist die ganze Kühlung auf die Module ausgelegt, die der Notebookhersteller für seine Modellreihe vorsieht. Eine zB RTX 2070 hat aber ein VÖLLIG anderes Design als eine GTX 970, da müsste man also ein 2070er-Modul finden, das auch noch eine eigene Kühleinheit hat, die genau in das Notebook reinpasst.

Selbst wenn die GTX 970 nicht verlötet, sondern gesteckt ist, ist es äußerst unwahrscheinlich, dass du ein passendes Grafikkartenmodul findest, das mit Deinem Notebook kompatibel ist oder überhaupt rein mechanisch reinpassen würde.


Vor vielen Jahren war das noch EIN WENIG einfacher, da gab es mal eine Phase, in der viele Notebooks MMX als Slot nutzten und es auch passende Karten gab. Aber das hat sich nie durchgesetzt. 


Wenn die Kosten keine Rolle spielen, dann verkauf das Notebook und hol dir ein neues, das ist einfacher und funktioniert zu 100%.


----------

